
The Ondioline - jacquesm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondioline
======
selfsimilar
Jean-Jacques Perrey is really worth checking out if you find the Ondioline
intriguing. 'The In Sound From Way Out!' is a classic, and actually a great
album for listening to with kids. I really like playing a game where I ask
them to narrate the scene of what animals or robots or whatever are making the
crazy sounds on the album.

